# Red Heart Yarn/Caron One Pound



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

I am asking you, experienced knitters/ crocheters, what do you think it is the difference between Red Heart Yarn and Caron One Pound Yarn, except for the manufacturer? Both are 100% Acrylic.

Thank you very much for your response in advance.
Anna


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Caron is a little softer.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This depends on which of the Red Heart products you are tr ying to compare. Red Heart had one called Love I like a lot cause after washed it is very soft. If you speak of the old Red Heart that to me feels like sandpaper I will never use again. It reminds me of the old wool blankets my father brought home. Caron is good yarn..


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Caron is softer but it is just a bit heavier or thicker. I like it for afghans.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

sdostman said:


> I think Caron is a little softer.


Thank you, sdostman. The reason I put this question is that I bought some yarn from Jo-Ann, to make a blanket,and to me the Red Heart Super Saver and the Caron are the same. 
Thank you again.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> This depends on which of the Red Heart products you are tr ying to compare. Red Heart had one called Love I like a lot cause after washed it is very soft. If you speak of the old Red Heart that to me feels like sandpaper I will never use again. It reminds me of the old wool blankets my father brought home. Caron is good yarn..


Thank you Cathy! I am talking about Read Heart Super Saver. This is the yarn my friend wanted his blanket. You right, this yarn is like sandpaper, but it will soften after washed. I hope!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

AudreyD said:


> Caron is softer but it is just a bit heavier or thicker. I like it for afghans.


Thank you AudreyD, I am making a blanket for a friend. The Read Heart was his option choice.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Caron One pound is much better than Red Heart Super Saver in my opinion. I ran out of my Caron (pure white) for the last short sleeve top I was making. I have 4 skein of Red Heart pure white. Checked the color. It was ok. Started the last sleeve and the RH was thicker. Sleeve ended up wider and longer that the Caron one. Frogged it and went an bought another Caron One pound to finish my top. Can't mix manufacturers in yarn even if you only need a little bit to finish.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

I have gotten away with mixing Caron & Red Heart in granny square crochet. As long as the squares are equal in size you can do it. There is a difference in texture, but if you are changing yarn and color with each new row it can be worked out. Last year I used the two to make my sister a granny square afghan from yarn that was in our mom's stash. The sentiment made up for any discrepancy.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The Red Heart people now consider their Super Saver to be Aran, not worsted, in other words 4+, just short of bulky.
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-super-saver-solids 
I think that's nuts.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I am asking you, experienced knitters/ crocheters, what do you think it is the difference between Red Heart Yarn and Caron One Pound Yarn, except for the manufacturer? Both are 100% Acrylic.
> Thank you very much for your response in advance.
> Anna


The Caron seems a little softer and the colors also seem somewhat softer. I haven't seen it in anything bright, which doesn't mean it doesn't have bright colors. The Red Heart super saver seems a bit tougher, I think and I haven't seen it in pound skeins.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> Caron One pound is much better than Red Heart Super Saver in my opinion. I ran out of my Caron (pure white) for the last short sleeve top I was making. I have 4 skein of Red Heart pure white. Checked the color. It was ok. Started the last sleeve and the RH was thicker. Sleeve ended up wider and longer that the Caron one. Frogged it and went an bought another Caron One pound to finish my top. Can't mix manufacturers in yarn even if you only need a little bit to finish.


Thank you so much, Colorgal. This is very helpful!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> I have gotten away with mixing Caron & Red Heart in granny square crochet. As long as the squares are equal in size you can do it. There is a difference in texture, but if you are changing yarn and color with each new row it can be worked out. Last year I used the two to make my sister a granny square afghan from yarn that was in our mom's stash. The sentiment made up for any discrepancy.


Thank you Jean Large, I appreciate your response.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Raybo said:


> The Caron seems a little softer and the colors also seem somewhat softer. I haven't seen it in anything bright, which doesn't mean it doesn't have bright colors. The Red Heart super saver seems a bit tougher, I think and I haven't seen it in pound skeins.


7 and 14 oz for the solids. The 3oz has been discontinued.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

rainie said:


> The Red Heart people now consider their Super Saver to be Aran, not worsted, in other words 4+, just short of bulky.
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/red-heart-super-saver-solids
> I think that's nuts.


Thank you Rainie, I checked out the link you posted. Thank you again.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Raybo said:


> The Caron seems a little softer and the colors also seem somewhat softer. I haven't seen it in anything bright, which doesn't mean it doesn't have bright colors. The Red Heart super saver seems a bit tougher, I think and I haven't seen it in pound skeins.


Thank you for your response. The red Heart is in 7 oz and 14 oz, and Caron is 16 oz.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Cathy! I am talking about Read Heart Super Saver. This is the yarn my friend wanted his blanket. You right, this yarn is like sandpaper, but it will soften after washed. I hope!


oh, then in that case go with Caron. Red Heart Super Saver is rough to the feel at least to me and my son that went through Chemo.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

sdostman said:


> I think Caron is a little softer.


Yes, so do I.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

They both end up the same after washing. The problem with Red Heart is the sizing compound they put in. It makes the yarn rough but it doesn't seem to split the stitches when I teach someone. For myself I always use Caron for items that will need to be washed a lot.


----------



## liludegknits (Nov 24, 2011)

There's also the question of yardage per cost. I know one brand is more expensive with less yardage, I just don't remember which at this moment, I don't have any left to compare the labels. They are rough when working it up, but do wash out much softer. None of them need long in a dryer. I recomend hanging dry just to be safe.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I buy both and don't see much difference AFTER washing them. RH becomes much softer afterwards. This is the yarn I started with when I first began crocheting 40 plus years ago. I don't think I will ever give up using it especially since it has such a good price.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use both.
Caron is softer to work with. The colors are a softer hue.
Red Heart feels harder/coarser but once washed is just fine.
I use RH for almost all my afghans.

I have made sweaters from both also


----------



## carolmemom (Jun 30, 2013)

Acrylic fibers, just like wool fibers differ from manufacturer to manufacturer. They are not all made of the same synthetic materials, as wools vary from one breed of sheep to another. I happen to be a wool lover, but I am choosy about which wools I like to use. I do, however, use synthetic yarns for some projects, especially if being made for a child. I like to be able to machine wash/dry for those items. Some of the acrylic yarns become softer after washing, but some do not. You might want to test out what you are using before you end up with a blanket that is like covering yourself with a sheet of cardboard.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I just bought Caron One Pound to make mittens. I feel that it is heavier than Red Heart.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Red Heart is very rough, but some of the colors feel softer. Also, after you wash it, it will soften up quite a bit.

I like Caron One Pounders, but I don't think the colors are as pretty (brightness, vibrant). So, it just depends on what you are looking for as far as colors.


----------



## Karo (Sep 3, 2011)

There is not much difference in the two. If you wash the finished projects in HOT water, they will both soften considerably. The heat breaks the fibers somewhat and makes the item much softer.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish Caron One Pounders came in brighter colors but what I like best about Caron One Pounder is no knots. I have never found one.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Evidently, it can depend on the specific skein of yarn. I have used both and prefer Caron but in general had no specific bias against the Red Heart One Pound.

Then I took a skein of it donated to our group who knit for charity and found it was just a pain to knit with--too springy, I felt as if I was fighting with it. I still thought it might be OK once it was washed and dried so I did that to my gauge swatch and it STILL was too hard and springy. I abandoned it, never finished the afghan.

Now, I would be leery but might still try it. That might have been a 'one off' situation.



annacovasa said:


> I am asking you, experienced knitters/ crocheters, what do you think it is the difference between Red Heart Yarn and Caron One Pound Yarn, except for the manufacturer? Both are 100% Acrylic.
> 
> Thank you very much for your response in advance.
> Anna


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> I am asking you, experienced knitters/ crocheters, what do you think it is the difference between Red Heart Yarn and Caron One Pound Yarn, except for the manufacturer? Both are 100% Acrylic.
> 
> Thank you very much for your response in advance.
> Anna


I used red heart yarn to make afghans for each of my kids some are 25 years old and after washing they are as soft as can be ANC they are still in use 😄


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I love Red Heart Yarn. I make scarves, hats and throws with it. It washes well and wears well.
And in defense of wool blankets -- I have an army blanket that was given to me by my aunt and it has a tag dating it from 1944 -- the year I was born. I treasure it. When I snuggle up with it on a cold winter night I like to wonder where it's early journey took it.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

My Dear Cathy, DebraSundhausen, liludegknits, skeever4298, LEE1313,carolmemom, purl2diva, homesweethome, Karo, meade1, ElyseKnox,Pat lamb, and MAS;
Thank you very much for your responses.

Maybe some of you remember, I posted a few days ago that I am making a queen size blanket to a friend. His choice of yarn was Red Heart. He wanted it: navy blue the hanging part (the two sides, in the length of the bed), and that part which covers the bed itself ( top of the bed) to be red/ white strips as is in our flag. He also wanted a white star in the middle.. 
The reason why I wanted to know if there is any difference between the Read Heart and Caron is that I run out of the white and for 1 and a half rows and I didn't find the same white to match, but I found Caron matching white. I bought it, but I was worried that may not not "behave" the same as the Read Heart. 
(I hope you can understand my English. LOL)
Thank you again.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Anna, no problem with your English, but learning English it's not easy&#128531;


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> Anna, no problem with your English, but learning English it's not easy😓


Thank yo Pat lamb, You are very kind!
If you and the other ladies understand what I was saying, then it is Ok.
I learned English by myself, without taking classes. This is my 5th language. Now I am married to an American man ( bless his heart!), and I asked him to correct me when I make mistakes, but he is a Gentleman from top to toe, and he would not want to offend me, correcting me. He said my English is good. I told him : depends with who's he compares it. 
I will tell this again: The Americans are the most kind, loving and generous people in the whole World! And I MEAN IT!


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Cathy! I am talking about Read Heart Super Saver. This is the yarn my friend wanted his blanket. You right, this yarn is like sandpaper, but it will soften after washed. I hope!


It will. I made an afghan several years ago, after washing it it became very soft. My oldest son enjoyed wrapping up in it when he came for leave after he graduated from basic training in the Air Force.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

janenedrow53 said:


> It will. I made an afghan several years ago, after washing it it became very soft. My oldest son enjoyed wrapping up in it when he came for leave after he graduated from basic training in the Air Force.


Thank you, janenedrow53. 
(Even big boys need soft mamma-made afghans to cuddle, isn't it?)


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been reading this great post and I must ask Anna - What country are you originally from? I read that you speak many different languages and I am very envious. I was not given the opportunity when I was younger to learn another one and now I am finding it very difficult to do so in my golden years. I think all children should have the chance to learn as many as they want.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I have been reading this great post and I must ask Anna - What country are you originally from? I read that you speak many different languages and I am very envious. I was not given the opportunity when I was younger to learn another one and now I am finding it very difficult to do so in my golden years. I think all children should have the chance to learn as many as they want.


Hi Colorgal;
I originally from Romania (Hungarian lady, born in Romania) and I came to USA ( California) 5 years ago. My husband is an American man, born in Arizona, moved to Calif for College. My husband's parents are in Winslow, Az.
I agree, all the children should have the chance to learn as many languages as they want. I thought my children all the 5 languages I speak. We master them at different levels, of course.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

What language is spoken in Romania? And what others do you speak? What do you think is the easiest to learn?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oops!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I'm using Caron One Pound for the first time. I'm making a lacy, kimono style vest. On other words, no shaping but I'll add front and neck bands. It seems to be denser than Super Saver. I wouldn't call it soft, but it's less abrasive feeling to me as I knit. 
I swatched so I could calculate gauge and so far so good.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> I am asking you, experienced knitters/ crocheters, what do you think it is the difference between Red Heart Yarn and Caron One Pound Yarn, except for the manufacturer? Both are 100% Acrylic.
> 
> Thank you very much for your response in advance.
> Anna


DEFINITELY prefer Caron over Red Heart. It has a nicer "feel" when you're working with it. Red Heart Super-Saver, etc., is coarse, and looks like melted plastic in some places....use it only when I have to, or if the project requires a tougher, not-so-nice yarn. I have made afghans from Caron and they are sumptuous, cozy, comfy, --


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> What language is spoken in Romania? And what others do you speak? What do you think is the easiest to learn?


In Romania we speak Romanian Language, which has a Latin root. (The same language root as French, Italian, Spanish.)

I speak Hungarian, Romanian, French, English, and Yugoslavian (my country of origin is neighboring at South -West with Serbia).

The easiest to me is Romanian, but the nicest is English. When I was a child, I thought that in heaven angels are speaking English. English is musical and classy and... the language of angels. 
Hungarian is the closest to my heart, both parents of mine were Hungarian, but it is a hard language.

For the last 5 year I live in California, my husband is a wonderful American man.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I'm using Caron One Pound for the first time. I'm making a lacy, kimono style vest. On other words, no shaping but I'll add front and neck bands. It seems to be denser than Super Saver. I wouldn't call it soft, but it's less abrasive feeling to me as I knit.
> I swatched so I could calculate gauge and so far so good.


Thank You MaryE. Your work and yarn is beautiful!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> DEFINITELY prefer Caron over Red Heart. It has a nicer "feel" when you're working with it. Red Heart Super-Saver, etc., is coarse, and looks like melted plastic in some places....use it only when I have to, or if the project requires a tougher, not-so-nice yarn. I have made afghans from Caron and they are sumptuous, cozy, comfy, --


Thank you Vuksie. I am making a blanket for a friend, he wanted Read Heart, but I run out of the white yarn when I had to crochet 1 and a 1/2 rows more. I didn't find the same "shade" of white yarn, but I found the same "shade" of white in Caron one pound yarn. I was curious if I can combine the 2 brands without ruining the blanket.
Mean time I used the yarn and it is slightly ticker, not really noticeable. When I will be done with the blanket, I will post a picture of it. 
Thank you again.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Hi Colorgal;
> I am originally from Romania (Hungarian lady, born in Romania) and I came to USA ( California) 5 years ago. My husband is an American man, born in Arizona, moved to Calif for College. My husband's parents are in Winslow, Az.
> I agree, all the children should have the chance to learn as many languages as they want. I thought my children all the 5 languages I speak. We master them at different levels, of course.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

You are wonderful Thank you


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Vuksie. I am making a blanket for a friend, he wanted Read Heart, but I run out of the white yarn when I had to crochet 1 and a 1/2 rows more. I didn't find the same "shade" of white yarn, but I found the same "shade" of white in Caron one pound yarn. I was curious if I can combine the 2 brands without ruining the blanket.
> Mean time I used the yarn and it is slightly ticker, not really noticeable. When I will be done with the blanket, I will post a picture of it.
> Thank you again.


You can most definitely use both yarns! I made an afghan that consisted of nine (9) panels, about 5.5 inches wide, and about 5 feet long. I used 3 solid colors -- made 3 of each solid color. I used Red Heart for two of the colors, and Caron for the third. I hated working with the Red Heart, and LOVED using the Caron, and the finished product is just fine...you would never know it was two different brands of yarn to look at it. It was only the "feel" while knitting that was very noticeable, and I much prefer the Caron. I wish Caron had a larger color selection in the 1 pound skeins -- I'd be knitting afghans and open an Etsy shop, LOL.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> You are wonderful Thank you


Thank you Colorgal, you are wonderful too.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> In Romania we speak Romanian Language, which has a Latin root. (The same language root as French, Italian, Spanish.)
> 
> I speak Hungarian, Romanian, French, English, and Yugoslavian (my country of origin is neighboring at South -West with Serbia).
> 
> ...


You are very gifted!! And your love of English is nice to read about.....I was married to a Serbian, although he was born here in the US, and his language was difficult to learn, but I did learn a few phrases, LOL. I, too am in California -- maybe we can connect some day!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> You can most definitely use both yarns! I made an afghan that consisted of nine (9) panels, about 5.5 inches wide, and about 5 feet long. I used 3 solid colors -- made 3 of each solid color. I used Red Heart for two of the colors, and Caron for the third. I hated working with the Red Heart, and LOVED using the Caron, and the finished product is just fine...you would never know it was two different brands of yarn to look at it. It was only the "feel" while knitting that was very noticeable, and I much prefer the Caron. I wish Caron had a larger color selection in the 1 pound skeins -- I'd be knitting afghans and open an Etsy shop, LOL.


Thank You Vuksie. It is good to know that there is no noticeable difference between the two brand of yarn. For me, being only one and a half row, it's even less noticeable.

Let's open the Etsy shop together, I can use Read Heart, and you can use Caron. Ok? Ok! LOL


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> Thank You Vuksie. It is good to know that there is no noticeable difference between the two brand of yarn. For me, being only one and a half row, it's even less noticeable.
> 
> Let's open the Etsy shop together, I can use Read Heart, and you can use Caron. Ok? Ok! LOL


It's a deal!!    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> You are very gifted!! And your love of English is nice to read about.....I was married to a Serbian, although he was born here in the US, and his language was difficult to learn, but I did learn a few phrases, LOL. I, too am in California -- maybe we can connect some day!


WOW, Vuksie! honestly, I was thinking that your name sounds "serbish". "Vuk" means "Wolf".
Thank you for the compliments and all the nice words. I really love English, and I love this nation. When I had my Oath of Allegiance, I meant every word a swore there, and I am proud and honored to have the American citizenship.

I live in San Pedro, which technically is part of LA. Northridge is about 1 - 1 1/2 hour, to drive from me. YES, maybe some day we can connect.
All the best to you, 
Anna


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Red Heart, I never found it hard to work with, and it does soften after wash, I have one that is 39 years old and still going strong.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I am a real Red Heart fan. I've been using it for many many years and find that it does soften nicely after one washing and a bit of fabric softener in the rinse or a dryer sheet when drying. Maybe my preference is because I machine knit and the RH runs beautifully on my machines.

The one time I tried Caron, it felt like coarse plastic strands to me, even after washed. Just haven't tried it since.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Am getting ready to knit afghans for all the children and grandchildren. I have 3 afghans for us and they are all RH. When washed and dried, they did soften, but really PILLED bad!
Any idea why?


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

My preference is either the Caron or the Lion Brand. The colors are much more vibrant than the Red Heart pounders. Red Heart's colors always look a little muddy in comparison.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I have used both for baby blankets and agree that they soften beautifully after washing. I am now making my first baby blanket with Lion Brand Pound of Love because they had a perfect blue that the new mother wanted. It is every bit as soft as the Caron to work with, let's see how it washes and holds up without pilling.
I must add that Anna is amazing. Not only is your English very good, but in your discription of the angels, you are very poetic as well. Quite masterful for one's 5th language. As if a 5th language wasn't enough by itself. My hat's off to you, Anna.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Caron splits when you crochet with it. Red Heart is good to crochet. It is very soft when washed.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

annacovasa said:


> Thank you Cathy! I am talking about Read Heart Super Saver. This is the yarn my friend wanted his blanket. You right, this yarn is like sandpaper, but it will soften after washed. I hope!


At the moment, I am knitting a prayer-ghan with Red Heart Super Saver "Aran" in a fisherman's net pattern. . .for a ministerial student. I chose it for the "Aran" colour (like a fisherman's sweater), and because it is acrylic (I thought it'd be more durable). To my surprise, the prayer-ghan is REALLY SOFT when gathered and squished in the hand! MUCH more soft that the yarn is while still in the skein. Go figure! When I finish this "net" I think I will do another one for myself!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> You are wonderful Thank you


Dear Colorgal;
I am sorry I didn't see your message until today. I feel so bad, pls accept my apology.
Thank you for the nice compliment. 
Anna-


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

JYannucci said:


> I use Red Heart, I never found it hard to work with, and it does soften after wash, I have one that is 39 years old and still going strong.


Thank you Yannucci.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I am a real Red Heart fan. I've been using it for many many years and find that it does soften nicely after one washing and a bit of fabric softener in the rinse or a dryer sheet when drying. Maybe my preference is because I machine knit and the RH runs beautifully on my machines.
> 
> The one time I tried Caron, it felt like coarse plastic strands to me, even after washed. Just haven't tried it since.


Thank you, KnittyGritty800. sorry for this late reply.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

bp42168 said:


> Am getting ready to knit afghans for all the children and grandchildren. I have 3 afghans for us and they are all RH. When washed and dried, they did soften, but really PILLED bad!
> Any idea why?


Thank you, bp42168, I already experienced that the yarn did soften after washing it. Sorry for answering so late, I didn't see your comment before.
I have no idea why your RH yarn pilled. It never happened to me.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

motormom said:


> My preference is either the Caron or the Lion Brand. The colors are much more vibrant than the Red Heart pounders. Red Heart's colors always look a little muddy in comparison.


Thank you!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

yotbum said:


> I have used both for baby blankets and agree that they soften beautifully after washing. I am now making my first baby blanket with Lion Brand Pound of Love because they had a perfect blue that the new mother wanted. It is every bit as soft as the Caron to work with, let's see how it washes and holds up without pilling.
> I must add that Anna is amazing. Not only is your English very good, but in your discription of the angels, you are very poetic as well. Quite masterful for one's 5th language. As if a 5th language wasn't enough by itself. My hat's off to you, Anna.


Thank you, yotbum, you are amazing too for pointing out my qualities.

I would happily start with the 5th language, but the stork lost its directions and "delivered" me in Romania to the most amazing parents. It took me ONLY 50 years to find my way to USA. Glad I did!

My apology for responding you so late, I did not see the last comments until today.

All the best to you!
Anna


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> Caron splits when you crochet with it. Red Heart is good to crochet. It is very soft when washed.


Thank you Rebecca!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Phoebe's Mother said:


> At the moment, I am knitting a prayer-ghan with Red Heart Super Saver "Aran" in a fisherman's net pattern. . .for a ministerial student. I chose it for the "Aran" colour (like a fisherman's sweater), and because it is acrylic (I thought it'd be more durable). To my surprise, the prayer-ghan is REALLY SOFT when gathered and squished in the hand! MUCH more soft that the yarn is while still in the skein. Go figure! When I finish this "net" I think I will do another one for myself!


 Thank you Phoebe's Mother!
I am sorry I answer you so late. I didn't see your comment. I hope since then you already made one prayer afghan for yourself. And you enjoy it.
All the best to you.


----------

